# 7mm-08 Barrel Length



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

Would there be any advantages to having a 26" vs. 24" barreled rifle in this caliber? I've owned a couple in 24" but have also seen some folks with a 26" barrel. It seems most hunting rifles have a 24" barrel (weight and convenience) while most tactical/target rifles have a 26", why the difference? Thanks.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Wolf6151HPD said:


> Would there be any advantages to having a 26" vs. 24" barreled rifle in this caliber? I've owned a couple in 24" but have also seen some folks with a 26" barrel. It seems most hunting rifles have a 24" barrel (weight and convenience) while most tactical/target rifles have a 26", why the difference? Thanks.


I'm at 18.5-20" on everything but my competition rifles. Shorter is handier, and I run a suppressor on everything. I want the longer barrels on my competition guns because I don't run them suppressed (use a brake instead), and I need as much velocity as I can get.

...that said, I am going to 20" when I rebarrel my comp guns.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Wolf6151HPD said:


> Would there be any advantages to having a 26" vs. 24" barreled rifle in this caliber? I've owned a couple in 24" but have also seen some folks with a 26" barrel. It seems most hunting rifles have a 24" barrel (weight and convenience) while most tactical/target rifles have a 26", why the difference? Thanks.


The velocity gain is marginal and won't make much a difference in a typical hunting application. But if the purpose of the gun is competition/long range plinker then the added velocity helps. Everything is a compromise


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My long range open plains and box blind rifles are 24" with one 26".

My tree stand, run and gun, daughters, still hunting, truck guns are 18" - 20" carbine style.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

sgerm pretty well said it for me too...long barrels are muz heavy,but do put Blast out there and help reduce recoil due to weight.but a pain in tight quarters 
But in 7 08 which  is OK on recoil anyway...

My general rule is If its belted Magnum go on longer side (you need length to burn all that powder

Non belted Shorter side 20"+-


----------



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of having a custom rifle built, 7mm-08, still in the planning stages. I was thinking a 26" barrel for the slightly higher velocity, heavier and more stable shooting platform. 

I was also wondering about barrel contour. I know I want something a little heavier than the standard sporter rifle, but not a varmint barrel size. I'm thinking a #4 contour. Advice is appreciated.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Like others, I use silencers on mine so 18" max barrel length. 

Built a 6.5x47Lapua last year. 18" Bartlein barrel with Thunderbeast Ultra7 silencer. 
Nice compromise between velocity, length and balance.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

7-08 is not a lightning round so barrel length is not that critical compared to the larger / capacity caliber (s) . 7-08 are 200 yd guns so velo isn't that affected


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> 7-08 is not a lightning round so barrel length is not that critical compared to the larger / capacity caliber (s) . 7-08 are 200 yd guns so velo isn't that affected


What do you mean by 200 yd gun? I know many that hunt elk out to 700 yds with a 7-08.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Wolf6151HPD said:


> I'm thinking of having a custom rifle built, 7mm-08, still in the planning stages. I was thinking a 26" barrel for the slightly higher velocity, heavier and more stable shooting platform.
> 
> I was also wondering about barrel contour. I know I want something a little heavier than the standard sporter rifle, but not a varmint barrel size. I'm thinking a #4 contour. Advice is appreciated.


All my rifles have 26" barrels. Never had any problems with them. Took my 7mm RUM with a 26" barrel on an elk hunt this past November and had no problems hiking with it. I am all about velo though. About the contour a 4 or 5 would be what you are looking for. I have a 26" 5 contour and I like it. With a Nightforce scope this rifle weighs right at 11lbs.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

capt.dru said:


> All my rifles have 26" barrels. Never had any problems with them. Took my 7mm RUM with a 26" barrel on an elk hunt this past November and had no problems hiking with it. I am all about velo though. About the contour a 4 or 5 would be what you are looking for. I have a 26" 5 contour and I like it. With a Nightforce scope this rifle weighs right at 11lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Can you post a pic. of the rifle your referring to? You make a good point. I can use the 26" #5 contour for a few years and if I don't like it, it can always be cut down or turned down to a #4. I don't foresee hiking with this rifle, it would be mostly used at the range and deer stands so weight shouldn't be a huge issue. I want something that I can shoot accurately with, maybe some long range shooting, and also hunt with if I like.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Wolf6151HPD said:


> Can you post a pic. of the rifle your referring to? You make a good point. I can use the 26" #5 contour for a few years and if I don't like it, it can always be cut down or turned down to a #4. I don't foresee hiking with this rifle, it would be mostly used at the range and deer stands so weight shouldn't be a huge issue. I want something that I can shoot accurately with, maybe some long range shooting, and also hunt with if I like.


Sorry, these are the only pics I have right now. I can take some more pics this weekend next to factory contour barrels if you want. Just let me know.























Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

DirtKat said:


> What do you mean by 200 yd gun? I know many that hunt elk out to 700 yds with a 7-08.


For realistic applications - it just does not put enough mustard on the hot dog . Sure, you can kill anything at any distance with any caliber , but there are better options beyond 200 yds . Be practical - would you shoot at a elk at 400 yds with a 7 -08? No , you'd prepare better and bring a more effective round.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> For realistic applications - it just does not put enough mustard on the hot dog . Sure, you can kill anything at any distance with any caliber , but there are better options beyond 200 yds . Be practical - would you shoot at a elk at 400 yds with a 7 -08? No , you'd prepare better and bring a more effective round.


With good shot placement and a good bullet, I would. But that's me. Hell, Im not shooting with no BB gun.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

mrsh978 said:


> For realistic applications - it just does not put enough mustard on the hot dog . Sure, you can kill anything at any distance with any caliber , but there are better options beyond 200 yds . Be practical - would you shoot at a elk at 400 yds with a 7 -08? No , you'd prepare better and bring a more effective round.


To each their own, but I'd take that 400 yd. elk shot easily with a 7mm-08 loaded with a 139 gr. Barnes LRX BT. In a 26" barrel you can get it to 3000 fps. and that bullet is a premium deep penetration projectile.

Thanks for the pics. Capt.Dru, minus the muzzle break, that's about what I'm talking about.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sooo- y'all would spend 8-10k on a elk hunt and hope all your math and expertise would allow you to slip a bullet between the ribs is elk at 400 yds with a 7-08? I hope not and you would get a more overall caliber for the hunt. And FYI - I am huge fan of 7-08 ( my daughter shoots one I built ) . And I don't anybof my outfitters that would allow that scenario - they know from experience the real world situations usually turn out bad when you push boundaries .


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I would. If you are confident and know your equipment and limits, why not. The 7mm-08 can do it at 400yds. Now a 243 or 25-06, thats a different story. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Wolf6151HPD said:


> To each their own, but I'd take that 400 yd. elk shot easily with a 7mm-08 loaded with a 139 gr. Barnes LRX BT. In a 26" barrel you can get it to 3000 fps. and that bullet is a premium deep penetration projectile.
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Capt.Dru, minus the muzzle break, that's about what I'm talking about.


That would definitely take down an elk with good shot placement at 400yds.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

why put a mag length bbl on a short-action rifle?
most long action non-mags have a 22-24in bbl.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Of course I would. Too many people get complaicment with a big caliber gun. They forget that shot placement is still important. Iâ€™ve seen more big game walk away from 30 cals than the guys who know how to shoot and shoot â€œsmallerâ€ calibers. Just cause itâ€™s big doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s going to kill.

BTW I shoot a Cooper 28 nosler with a 26â€ barrel and 5-25x56 Nightforce optics. 175 grain ABLR good for a hell of a lot further than Iâ€™m comfortable shooting.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

*28 Nosler*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man folks make mountains out of mole hills. 26 in vs 24 in on 7mm-08 who cares,not an ounce of diff just a little.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree Charlie.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

DirtKat said:


> View attachment 4103258


Nice! What color is that barrel?


----------



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

DirtKat said:


> View attachment 4103258


That is a beautiful rifle.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Nice! What color is that barrel?


FDE

Thank you Wolf.


----------

